# Coolermaster Quickfire Pro Keyboard Issue



## Supertoaster (May 30, 2009)

Hey, I just bought the Coolermaster Quickfire Pro and cannot get it to work, I read elsewhere it is a problem when using 990 AMD motherboards (I have the Asus M5A99X EVO AMD 990X) but could not find a solution.

Just want to know if anyone has a solution/ideas or has also had this problem?

Some information:

When I plug it in the back light will flash, windows will make a noise for finding a new dive and just say device not recognized in a loop until I unplug it.

It works fine plugging it into my friends Intel board.
My drivers are up to date.
The ports aren't broken.
I've tried it in both USB 2 and 3 ports and restarted each time.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's a known issue, then you are out of luck until AMD or Coolermaster release a fix.


----------



## Supertoaster (May 30, 2009)

Ye, it was just one post from someone though we a reply saying "it can be tricky with fx boards", can't find anything else of anyone having the same problem, but sending it back anyway.


----------

